
Show HN: Source Tree to PDF Generator with GNU Global Tagging - acm0055
https://gitlab.com/acminor/pdfcode
======
acm0055
From the README:

PDFCode is a source code to PDF generation program. It creates a listing of
your source code with hyperlinks to the various definitions. It uses GNU
Global (potentially with Pygments or some version of Ctags) to link code
together. For example, uses of a struct or function are linked to their
definition.

PDFCode was inspired by the htags program of GNU Global.

The main reason for designing PDFCode was to test the ability to use programs
such as Noteability or GoodNotes etc. to annotate source code. Linking of the
code was done to facilitate a more editor like environment.

As of current, this is a spike version. It is more or less functional;
however, it still has its issues. Some special characters used in LATEX are
escape in a weird and noticeably non-original source code manner (ex. _ is _)

We use pipenv to list Python3 required libraries.

Pygments and LATEX must be installed to generate the PDF. Furthermore, you
must have a version of GNU Global installed with sqlite3 support.

